# Hi Everyone! Newbie from Colorado ;)



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there and welcome! I've visited Fort Collins before and its' really pretty there, i loved it....oh ya and hot! lol Have fun posting and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We're glad to have you!


----------



## TXHorseLaw (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! Hope you'll find this forum to be both friendly and helpful!  Cheers from North Texas!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the horse forum!! It's great to have you here!  If you have any questions or concerns don't hesitate to pm me or one of the other mods. 

Cya around!


----------



## Amanda Marie (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks! 

I loaded quite a few pictures to my photo album on my profile during lunch, but only got half way through before I had to go back to school. But now that I'm off of work I'll finish loading them up soon.  I would love it if you all checked them out!!

I actually have one question. I noticed that there's a chat room on this forum. What's the rules/requirements for it?

I'm actually way in to fish as well, and have been since about the 5th grade... I'm a member of a few fish forums that have chat rooms as well, where I talk to a tun of people I've talked to since I was 11. I love it, it's alot of fun with alot of great people. That's why I was wondering. 

Thanks!! Can't wait to talk to you all around the forum! 
Amanda


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hey there!!! welcome...oh man do i miss the sweet 4-h days!!! i hope you have a great time!!! have fun posting here!


----------



## Amanda Marie (Dec 2, 2008)

Yea I definately enjoyed them, though since hitting high school I've just been helping my younger cousins with their 4H events, and my friends. I enjoy helping out moreso. Less pressure. lol. I'm more of the trail riding type than the show type. 

Thanks. I really do like the forum so far. I love all the cool features they have!! I've been a part of quite a few forums before, but this one by far blows the rest out of the water in terms of creativity. I love it!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome and enjoy the ride. I miss the fun I had in FFA


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Oooo.. Ft. Collins! I tend to end up there every week or so, theres Waffle Houses there! LOL! Not to mention, I have a mare I am sending to CSU this next year for some work, so that neat to find another member here so close!

Welcome!


----------



## Amanda Marie (Dec 2, 2008)

Lol, how funny! I love Fort Collins though. See, I'm actually from a pretty small town, and wasn't quite sure how I'd handle a bigger school. But we went there for our State Judging in FFA at the end of last school year, and as soon as I went there I fell in love. lol. Though it's a big school, it still has that 'small town' atmosphere. Love it.  I went there again this school year for a yearbook convention, and none of my friends had been there yet. Needless to say, they fell in love too. 

But it's nice to see someone close!

Amanda


----------

